# Mini split surge suppressors



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

If a home has a whole home surge suppressor, does it not make sense to use that as protection for a mini split heat pump power supply or should you still add a suppressor to the disconnect for each outdoor unit? I’ve seen and was asked to do it all different ways ,just trying to decipher what is more than sufficient and what may or may not be overkill.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Most surge protectors are a shunt type device and the closer they are to the protected equipment, the better they work. So a whole-house surge protector on the main panel is of value, certainly better than nothing, but the same surge protector installed at the disconnect for the mini-split will protect that mini-split better. Even better - put in both.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Where is the anticipated surge going to come from? The equipment itself?

Around here, with tall trees and OH utility supply, lightning or some other PoCo-related surge makes protection at the main panel seem most prudent.


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

u2slow said:


> Where is the anticipated surge going to come from? The equipment itself?
> 
> Around here, with tall trees and OH utility supply, lightning or some other PoCo-related surge makes protection at the main panel seem most prudent.


That I’m not sure. We have infrequent power outages and flickers here during winter storms. There must be several thousand heat pumps in PEI most or many of which have no surge protection. I helped install a half dozen or so this summer and we didn’t use any surge suppressors on those. We wired up 2 today and we installed one on each of them. Our own home has 3 18 000 btu heating mini splits none of which has its own suppressor. I installed a plug in square D suppressor on our main panel this summer closest to the main breaker (200A).


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Some manufacturers are requiring surge suspension at the unit in order for them to honor the warranty. Mars makes a nice disconnect that has an integral surge suppressor that works very well to meet their requirements. I have to go to a plumbing supply house to get them though.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

There's no such thing as too much surge protection. 
A good resource is www.nemasurge.org


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Installing a surge protective device on an expensive piece of equipment should be the manufacturer's job. How much would it cost them? $1.00? Unless they figure a field installed one can be replaced easier.


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

kb1jb1 said:


> Installing a surge protective device on an expensive piece of equipment should be the manufacturer's job. How much would it cost them? $1.00? Unless they figure a field installed one can be replaced easier.


 I’ve installed them but I’m hesitant to go out and buy 3 for our own home,the MARS ones are $100/a piece here.


----------

